# Encouragement for coders looking for that job



## dhann1639 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have been reading a lot of posts about individuals trying to find a job in the coding field and have come up empty handed. My encouragement for those people is just this..."Don't give up." I have been looking for a job in the medical field since September and I just now got my break. I won't be doing all coding...but there will be some coding that needs done. I'm currently a CPC-A and I'm looking forward to learning all I can about medical insurance, coding, ect. I understand that it is tough to find something, but you have to keep plugging away. Stay on top of your CEU's and continue to learn as much as you can about the coding field. 

Best of luck to you all,

Deidre Hann, CPC-A


----------



## tnypow (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## ohn0disaster (Apr 6, 2011)

Congrats! It's tough for CPC's to get jobs out there! That's especially true for the CPC-A's, which I think is pretty ridiculous. I mean, I understand that you have to earn the drop of the A through experience but, if no one will give a chance to those with CPC-As, how are they ever to get that experience?! 

My advice to you:
Do the best that you possibly can, learn as much as you can. Pay close attention to what medications are for what diseases/disorders and their processes. You'd be amazed at how much you can learn around the office. I always joke that I should have just gone to med school and become a doctor. Whatever you do, keep this new job as a good reference. Even if you happen to find a job better suited towards your long term goals, make sure you put in 2 weeks to 30 days of notice before leaving. Make a good impression on your supervisors because, in this field of work, you'll be surprised how far connections and good words on your behalf can get you. You have to have the skill to back it up to KEEP your foot in the door but a good word can go a long way in getting your foot IN the door.


----------



## elizabetharonson (Apr 6, 2011)

Congrats! I just graduated from coding school too. I don't even have the certification yet! Hope to take it in June....I have been putting applications in all over the place (obviously to get my foot in the door since I'm not certified), and I am glad to hear you have received this opportunity! I have been a stay at home mom for 20 years, so needles to say, my resume is not full of experience. You have given me hope though....if it takes 6 months to get a job, then it takes 6 months to get a job. I will not give up!


----------



## dhann1639 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm glad to give you some hope Elizabeth. Be sure to go to a few AAPC meetings. It's a great place to network with other coders. You never know who you might meet.  Good luck on your job hunting. The right job will come along...we all just have to be patient enough for it to come to us. 

Best wishes to you,
Deidre Hann, CPC-A


----------



## jyotirvora (Apr 6, 2011)

I guess you are from the lucky few who got the foot in the door. Its so hard to even get a receptionists job at a doctors office due to the lack of experience. Someone has to give the CPC-A's a break. It feels very disappointing after getting a 90% in the CPC exam doesn't open any doord.These are tough times when jobs are few and mostly all want experience. Will keep on trying though. Its always hope which pushes us forward..Good luck to all who are looking for a job..


----------

